# 2004 Dodge Ram 1500



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can plow with the new style ram half tons i mean the front end sit on the ground praticaly


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I Saw A 1500 at a dealer (used) with a good size fisher Looked like a 7.5 Regular duty, i dont recomened a RD if you get the Fisher Go With the 7.0 or 7.5 LD (light Duty)


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

they really killed the 1500's the old 1500's and or 150 were the best plow trucks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

You can throw a plow on the 1/2 tons, front barely drops.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cool but they really killed the half ton market


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

If i bought a new 2004 ram 1500 i would put a plow on it probley a fisher ld 7'6" thats the most weight id put on it. However i would never buy a new ram because as plowman45 put it best THEY KILLED THEM:angry: I love the 1500 rams of the late 90's in fact iam trying to get one now. I think they are the nicest looking trucks around especially the extended cabs. Id have no problem putting an rd series on an older 1500 but not on the cars that they have turned into today. 1/2 tons used to be able to do some work but over the past few years they have gotton weaker and weaker. Ford killed the F-150 too! At first i kind of liked the new style but now i realize that it sucks and most models IMO are ugly. The 04 F-150 FX4's are somewhat nice looking.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*why you don't plow with new 1500's*

I had a '99 Ram 1500 ext cab, great truck used it for landscaping and kid toter, but never got around to throwing a plow on it. Last year I decided this was the year to plow(and was it ever!) but my lease was up and I needed a new truck.
Turns out that YOU CANNOT PLOW with the 1500's now, they are grocery getters now with independent front suspension. You need a solid axle for a good plow truck. The good news is I got a '04 2500 Ram ext cab (really great truck, just sucks up the gas, go Hemi) and because it is a 3/4 ton HD the dealer won't give you a hassle about covering the tranny or any other part that might go because your plowing. That alone is worth its weight in gold. So I put a 8' Fisher HD MM2 and had a blast.


----------



## BAPTRUCKING (Dec 5, 2006)

*New to the game!*

I'm new to the plow game and ready to invest in a plow but I'm on a serious budget. I have a 97 Dodge ram 1500. I'm thinking about either a Snoway ST/MT 7'4, and a Western Suburbanite 7'4 . What do you think? Don't plan on doing any serious plowing. Maybe a few streets in my neighborhood.

Thanks.


----------

